# Starter Watch



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

What's a good starter watch that's reasonably priced (SH).

Quite fancy a chunky diver affair Seiko or Citizen.

How much should I be paying, and anything to be looking out for / avoid?

I like the look of this one.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I've just taken delivery of a Seiko SRP043K1.

Overall very impressed with it and it can be found for less than Â£250.










it is similar to the 5 you looked at.


----------



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

Dave O said:


> I've just taken delivery of a Seiko SRP043K1.
> 
> Overall very impressed with it and it can be found for less than Â£250.
> 
> ...


Yep that's the kind of thing i,m after!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The one you've linked to should prove to be a sound buy (though personally I can't see the point of a compass bezel on a watch - wouldn't a second time zone have been more use????). It's a cool, good looking watch despite that though 

Other suggestions would be the Seiko SKX007, any of the various Monster variations, Citizen auto diver (crown at 3 or 8 versions) or how about an Orient Mako (no idea of model number)?? Orients are excellent watches & the Mako can be found for under Â£100 & comes in a variety of different dial colours. Another choice would be the Artego 300m diver - not a mainstream choice perhaps but you're unlikely to see anyone else wearing one! I bought one recently & it's a cracking watch - rapidly becoming a favourite - very solid & chunky with excellent build quality, it uses the Miyota auto movement (as used in many Citizen autos) & is built in Hong Kong (I think!) - it's a belter :thubup:

Just my 2p's worth


----------



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> The one you've linked to should prove to be a sound buy (though personally I can't see the point of a compass bezel on a watch - wouldn't a second time zone have been more use????). It's a cool, good looking watch despite that though
> 
> Other suggestions would be the Seiko SKX007, any of the various Monster variations, Citizen auto diver (crown at 3 or 8 versions) or how about an Orient Mako (no idea of model number)?? Orients are excellent watches & the Mako can be found for under Â£100 & comes in a variety of different dial colours. Another choice would be the Artego 300m diver - not a mainstream choice perhaps but you're unlikely to see anyone else wearing one! I bought one recently & it's a cracking watch - rapidly becoming a favourite - very solid & chunky with excellent build quality, it uses the Miyota auto movement (as used in many Citizen autos) & is built in Hong Kong (I think!) - it's a belter :thubup:
> 
> Just my 2p's worth


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

OP, the watch to which you have drawn attention would make an excellent starter watch in my opinion.

It's water resistant enough to let you wear it without worrying about the possibility of it succumbing to water damage. It's dressy enough not to be inappropriate for formal occasions, but also sporty enough to go with casual attire.

Basically, until you've got a little collection built up, it's probably versatile enough to cope well with most situations.

-Rob


----------



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> OP, the watch to which you have drawn attention would make an excellent starter watch in my opinion.
> 
> It's water resistant enough to let you wear it without worrying about the possibility of it succumbing to water damage. It's dressy enough not to be inappropriate for formal occasions, but also sporty enough to go with casual attire.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob, thought so too, just got to find one now ^_^


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Good gosh, that Seiko looks BEAUTIFUL! :drool:


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Seiko 

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## PaulT (Jul 14, 2010)

Chunky diver you say?...

Citizen 'Eco-zilla' on Suppa strap adapters and a TSS 24mm bracelet 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

PaulT said:


> Chunky diver you say?...
> 
> Citizen 'Eco-zilla' on Suppa strap adapters and a TSS 24mm bracelet
> 
> ...


Hmmm that one looks nice too!

Looks like this watch business might start costing!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

For less than Â£120, you can own this;



















...nice, isn't it...?

:thumbsup:


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

From the ones suggested, I would go with the Seiko SRP043K1, Seiko SKX007 or a Seiko Monster.

Rui


----------



## Bobfrog (Aug 13, 2010)

I think you can't go wrong with a Seiko. If my stepdad can buy one about 25 years ago, wear it every day and it still works mint, I'm sold. Plus they get soooo much cooler with age


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Bobfrog said:


> Plus they get soooo much cooler with age


+1

Had my Seiko about 12 years now, and back then it was my only watch. Now I have 19 watches, and still it's only the Omega that can rival it to my way of thinking, in terms of looks.

Since I've had to remove the caseback and rotor to upgrade the capacitor I now feel as though I know it a little more intimately.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

vamos666 said:


>


 :shocking: What did you do to your Monster?! That temp will have bumped off the little orange monster's that live inside!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Hence the saying "Cold enough to freeze the balls off an orange monster".


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I have the seiko monster - it's heavy. Personally if I made the choice again i would go for the black version, not orange, but it's still nice. Citizen promaster I used to have, quite nice. Or there is Orient diver. I also have an invicta pro diver, this looks very similar to the rolex sub.

Lost's of choices for a first auto. Most reliable, I would have to go with the seiko monster or any seiko with the same movement as the monster - being the 7S26


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

kc104 said:


> I have the seiko monster - it's heavy. Personally if I made the choice again i would go for the black version, not orange, but it's still nice. Citizen promaster I used to have, quite nice. Or there is Orient diver. I also have an invicta pro diver, this looks very similar to the rolex sub.
> 
> Lost's of choices for a first auto. Most reliable, I would have to go with the seiko monster or any seiko with the same movement as the monster - being the 7S26


yep, the monster is heavy - if you find it too heavy I really recommend getting it off the (though gorgeous) SS bracelet and pop onto a rubber or leather - I've got my OM on a Hirsch and its so much more comfortable to wear - recommend making the change! :grin:


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> kc104 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the seiko monster - it's heavy. Personally if I made the choice again i would go for the black version, not orange, but it's still nice. Citizen promaster I used to have, quite nice. Or there is Orient diver. I also have an invicta pro diver, this looks very similar to the rolex sub.
> ...


I'll second that. My black monster is pretty comfy anyway i find but it's even comfier on a nato, plus the bond or black ones give it a subtler mean beefy look i think.


----------



## Fruit Goose (May 7, 2010)

Orient CEM65001B also known as Black Mako. Price is around 100 pounds if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## chinasky (Aug 4, 2009)

Seiko Black Monster is nice. I have got one for sale


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

chinasky said:


> Seiko Black Monster is nice. I have got one for sale


I'd recommend that in a heartbeat. I love mine and definitely my fave watch.

What's the bracelet on that btw? Looks good


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

If you like the look of the first one (Seiko "Atlas") take a look at SKZ211. Same model but with black face and orange hands.

I have one, killer looks (Yeah, OK the compass thing is just gimmicky) weighty and well built. I think they can be Ebayed for Â£100-Â£13o now.

Let us know what you go for.

.

..

...

Think I'll get mine out and wear it today!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with a Seiko, the only problem will be deciding which one! In fact, it sounds like the hardest decision will be whether it says Monster or not...


----------



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

Davey P said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with a Seiko, the only problem will be deciding which one! In fact, it sounds like the hardest decision will be whether it says Monster or not...


Looking at a Seiko at the moment


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

oooh... Seiko divers. Can i join in?

I was in the same position a while back - wanted my 1st Seiko auto diver and didn't know which to go for.

There are so many to choose from at very affordable prices.

I really liked the SKX007, but i have too many black-dialled divers already so needed an alternative.

Then i saw this....










The SKXA35. It's pretty much the same as the SKX007 but in a somewhat more yellow colour as you may have noticed

Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but i couldn't resist.

It should be on a rubber dive strap to complete the bumblebee effect but i much prefer the steel.

Had it a few months and like it very very much. The 7S26 movement is as accurate as i'll ever need

...and i'm not even that bothered anymore that it's non-manual wind.

It also makes me really look forward to weekend, cos the blue & red colours for Sat and Sun go really nicely with the yellow dial.

Anyway ...just wanted to share mine with you. I'm sure the OP will find something to his taste and within his budget.

There are so many to chose from you'll most likely find a few of 'em.


----------

